# ETS2 game frequently freezes DIEmWIN seems to be responsible



## oldgu (Dec 27, 2017)

ETS2 game frequently freezes DIEmWIN seems to be responsible for not being able to open task manager or shutting the computer down,I have to tell the shutdown blue screen to shut it anyway. Many gamers are saying tha the DIEmWIN app is freezing their various games too.



Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i7 4770K @ 3.50GHz 26 °C
Haswell 22nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF (SOCKET 0) 26 °C
Graphics
BenQ GL2460 ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics 4600 (Gigabyte)
3071MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (EVGA) 31 °C
ForceWare version: 388.71
SLI Disabled
Storage
1863GB Western Digital WDC WD2003FZEX-00Z4SA0 (SATA) 39 °C
447GB Corsair Neutron XT SSD (SSD) 30 °C
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224DB
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------

